# Parking payant!?



## TruckerJeff (12 May 2010)

Je suis posté  à Halifax et ils parlent de nous charger pour se stationner sur la base (env 80$ par mois)...Ils disent que ça va être a la grandeure du Canada, en avez-vous entendu parler?? Qu'est-ce que vous en penssez?


----------



## TimBit (12 May 2010)

Eh oui, ce sera le cas pour tous les fonctionnaires et autres employés fédéraux.


----------



## TruckerJeff (12 May 2010)

je trouve sa poche....je veux pas être platte mais les fonctionnaires et les militaires sont pas appelés a faire les mêmes sacrifices dans l'exercise de leurs fonctions...ça devrais compter pour qqchose non? :yellow:


----------



## Alea (12 May 2010)

Themouse said:
			
		

> je trouve sa poche....je veux pas être platte mais les fonctionnaires et les militaires sont pas appelés a faire les mêmes sacrifices dans l'exercise de leurs fonctions...ça devrais compter pour qqchose non? :yellow:



Je trouve ça vraiment dommage aussi! Par contre, à mon avis, ils ne pensent pas aux différences dans les sacrifices faits par un fonctionnaire ou un militaire: Dans les deux cas, le fonctionnaire et le militaire ont une voiture. Le geste est le même: garer la voiture... donc ils vont faire payer.

Ceci dit, je suis tout à fait contre cette démarche. Que ce soit les fonctionnaires, les militaires ou les civils... tous ces parkings sont payés avec nos taxes. Nous demander de payer des places, c'est comme nous demander de payer doublement (voir triplement) de l'argent que nous avons déjà déboursé.

Sachant que le gouvernement n'en as jamais assez... on pourrait avoir d'autres surprises éventuellement.

Alea


----------



## TruckerJeff (12 May 2010)

En plus, ici a Halifax, c'est encore nous les MSE OPs qui vont les déneiger l'hiver!!!!!!!!!  :rage:


----------



## TimBit (12 May 2010)

Alea, c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi les stationnements seront privatisés, afin que l'entretien, l'expansion et le déneigement ne sortent pas du budget. Donc tu ne payeras qu'une fois, pour ton stationnement. Pour les cadres et officiers supérieurs, le stationnement sera payé mais deviendra un bénéfice taxable. C'est très logique que ce soit taxable car c'est un bénéfice, comme la santé et les soins dentaires.

Faites comme moi et des millions d'autre...prenez-donc l'autobus.


----------



## TruckerJeff (12 May 2010)

TimBit said:
			
		

> Alea, c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi les stationnements seront privatisés, afin que l'entretien, l'expansion et le déneigement ne sortent pas du budget. Donc tu ne payeras qu'une fois, pour ton stationnement. Pour les cadres et officiers supérieurs, le stationnement sera payé mais deviendra un bénéfice taxable. C'est très logique que ce soit taxable car c'est un bénéfice, comme la santé et les soins dentaires.
> 
> Faites comme moi et des millions d'autre...prenez-donc l'autobus.



J'mexuse mais aux heures que j'travail l'autobus a soit fine pour  la journée ou pas encore commencée..... :rage:
Pis qu'est ce qu'on fait avec le monde de Gagetown ou y'a pas de service d'autobus aur la base (ou du moin y'en avais pas quand j'étais la....).  Pis anyway...la passe d'autobus a 70$ par mois ça m'enleveras pas mes payment de chars...

Moi je suis pas d'accord avec ça....je suis le seul support de famille parce que ma femme peux pas garder de job stable vu je suis posté aux 2-3 ans!! 80$ par mois sa va paraitre....pis comme je suis pas officier supperieure moi y va falloire que je le paye de ma poche le parking!!!! Si j'ai l'air fru ben dites vous que j'ai la chanson qui va avec!!!


----------



## TimBit (12 May 2010)

Je comprends ta situation, la mienne est similaire. Il y des exceptions prévues pour la travailleurs par quart normalement.


----------



## Alea (12 May 2010)

TimBit said:
			
		

> Alea, c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi les stationnements seront privatisés, afin que l'entretien, l'expansion et le déneigement ne sortent pas du budget. Donc tu ne payeras qu'une fois, pour ton stationnement. Pour les cadres et officiers supérieurs, le stationnement sera payé mais deviendra un bénéfice taxable. C'est très logique que ce soit taxable car c'est un bénéfice, comme la santé et les soins dentaires.
> 
> Faites comme moi et des millions d'autre...prenez-donc l'autobus.



Prendre l'autobus? Mais certainement! Aucun problème et c'est d'ailleurs ce que je fais déjà tous les jours...

Seulement, je me demande ce que "prendre l'autobus" pour un militaire qui est basé à Petawawa (par exemple) veut bien pouvoir dire: Pas grand chose! Pour beaucoup de militaires, la voiture pour se déplacer est obligatoire. 

Quant aux taxes? Tout à fait d'accord avec toi: En tant que citoyen (fonctionnaire, militaire ou civil) on doit tous faire notre part. Mais faire notre part quand ladite part à déjà été faite? Je ne vois là que de l'exagération. 
Payer des taxes pour un parking qui est tout à fait neuf? Pas de problème. Mais payer des taxes pour des parkings vieux de 20 ans et plus? C'est de l'exagération. 

ET, je doute fortement que le gouvernement réinjecte cet argent dans l'entretient et le déneigement. Je le croirais quand je verrais de mes yeux des parking neufs, sans trous et avec de lignes blanches bien nettes repeintes tous les ans.  :nod:

Alea


----------



## TruckerJeff (12 May 2010)

De toute façon Timbit, ton argument tient pas la route.....me taxes baisserons pas a cause que je paye pour parker mon auto...ça fait encore moin d'argent dans mes poches


----------



## TimBit (12 May 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> Prendre l'autobus? Mais certainement! Aucun problème et c'est d'ailleurs ce que je fais déjà tous les jours...
> 
> Seulement, je me demande ce que "prendre l'autobus" pour un militaire qui est basé à Petawawa (par exemple) veut bien pouvoir dire: Pas grand chose! Pour beaucoup de militaires, la voiture pour se déplacer est obligatoire.
> 
> ...



Regarde Alea, je sais très bien ce que ça veut dire le stationnement à Pet. Mais d'ailleurs à la "valeur du marché", le prix y sera probablement très bas.

Et je comprends pas l'exagération... si tu travaillais dans une compagnie, tu payerais ton stationnement. les stationnements seront privatisés, en conséquence le gouvernement va sauver des millions de dollars avec lesquels il va pouvoir continuer d'embaucher des militaires (ton cas) et d'augmenter leur salaire (le mien.)


Une fois privatisés, les stationnements dont la qualité ne te plaît pas seront la responsabilité du super secteur privé...auquel tu pourras te plaindre.


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> Mais faire notre part quand ladite part à déjà été faite? Je ne vois là que de l'exagération.



Just come les taxes on payer pour les ponts a Montreal mais il y avais quand meme un tarif a chaque utilization. La nouvelle autoroute en N-E a ete payer par les taxes aussi mais, encore il y a un tarif.......

Que les taxes on payer por le terrain de stationment pour et un nouveau tarif pour ce stationer dessus.....c'a rien a voir ensemble.


----------



## TruckerJeff (12 May 2010)

TimBit said:
			
		

> Et je comprends pas l'exagération... si tu travaillais dans une compagnie, tu payerais ton stationnement. les stationnements seront privatisés, en conséquence le gouvernement va sauver des millions de dollars avec lesquels il va pouvoir continuer d'embaucher des militaires (ton cas) et d'augmenter leur salaire (le mien.)
> 
> 
> Une fois privatisés, les stationnements dont la qualité ne te plaît pas seront la responsabilité du super secteur privé...auquel tu pourras te plaindre.



La grosse difference c'est que si je travaillais pour une compagnie privée, je serais payé en consequence les semaines ou je fais 60-70 hrs....je suis concient qu'en étant militaire je devrais pas compter mes heures et je n'ai aucun problème avec sa tant que sa me coute rien pour aller travailler.....

Pis pour ce qui est du payeage...saviez vous que les parking payants, au moin à Halifax, vont encore être entretenus par le trsp de la base...pis les ponts sont CONSTAMENT en renovation...les parking sur les bases militaires y font pas mal pikpik...


----------



## Alea (12 May 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Que les taxes on payer por le terrain de stationment pour et un nouveau tarif pour ce stationer dessus.....c'a rien a voir ensemble.



Je suis bien d'accord avec le fait que les taxes et le tarif de stationnement sont 2 éléments indépendants l'un de l'autre. 

Comment faisaient-ils avant pour déneiger et entretenir les stationnements? C'était avec nos taxes. 
Nos taxes payent déjà pour tous ces services  alors le fait de rajouter une somme X supplémentaire par mois et par personnes... on peut bien l'appeller comme on veut: taxe, tarif, pourboire ... il n'empêche que ça revient au même.

Pourquoi adopter cette mesure, aujourd'hui en 2010?? 
Ensuite, on pourrait aussi payer pour aller aux toilettes publiques?

Je pense que c'est de l'exagération. C'est mon point de vue bien personnel et je crois que c'est une mesure trop drastique pour les gens qui n'ont pas forcément les moyens de payer une telle somme supplémentaire. 


Alea


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> Ensuite, on pourrait aussi payer pour aller aux toilettes publiques?



C'est la norme dans beaucoup de pays en Europe.



> Nos taxes payent déjà pour tous ces services



Ce n'est pas la seulle chose comme ca. Tou les service gouvernementaux qu charge un frais d'utilizateur tombe dans cette categorie. Your taxes paid for the streets But when you see a parking meter,you put money in it them anyways right ?



> gens qui n'ont pas forcément les moyens de payer une telle somme supplémentaire.



J'ai demeurer a Montreal pour beaucoup d'annes. Stationer ton automobile au centre-ville ca cout chers. Il y des gens qui font beaucoup moin qu'un militaire qui paye pour leur stationment aussi......

Les gens affecter par cette nouvelles, c'est les militaires qui sont poster dans les grandes villes et centre urbain our le marche civille pur le stationement existe. Ils ont beaucoup d'options pour pas avoir a payer......


----------



## TimBit (12 May 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> C'est la norme dans beaucoup de pays en Europe.
> 
> Ce n'est pas la seulle chose comme ca. Tou les service gouvernementaux qu charge un frais d'utilizateur tombe dans cette categorie. Your taxes paid for the streets But when you see a parking meter,you put money in it them anyways right ?
> 
> ...



100% vrai. S'ìl n'y a pas de compétition locale il ne devrait pas y avoir de tarifé Pour les travailleurs par quart ce devrait être gratuit. POur les autres, autobus, vélo, co-voiturage ou bien paye. C'est notre situation à tous.


----------



## TruckerJeff (12 May 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Les gens affecter par cette nouvelles, c'est les militaires qui sont poster dans les grandes villes et centre urbain our le marche civille pur le stationement existe. Ils ont beaucoup d'options pour pas avoir a payer......


Oui mais quand t'es "shift worker" les options SAFE & CHEAP diminue pas mal de nuit....


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2010)

Themouse said:
			
		

> Oui mais quand t'es "shift worker" les options SAFE & CHEAP diminue pas mal de nuit....



Cheap........ton PLD c'a sert a ca !!


----------



## Alea (12 May 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> C'est la norme dans beaucoup de pays en Europe.




C'est vrai... on les appelles "Madame Pipi"... Elles sont payées pour le travail qu'elles font. Elles sont postées à l'entrée des toilettes et on doit leur donner de l'argent parce que c'est elles qui nettoient. 
Tu as raison pour ça 




> Ce n'est pas la seulle chose comme ca. Tou les service gouvernementaux qu charge un frais d'utilizateur tombe dans cette categorie. Your taxes paid for the streets But when you see a parking meter,you put money in it them anyways right ?
> J'ai demeurer a Montreal pour beaucoup d'annes. Stationer ton automobile au centre-ville ca cout chers. Il y des gens qui font beaucoup moin qu'un militaire qui paye pour leur stationment aussi......



Personnellement, j'utilise le bus et le métro à Montréal parce que je n'ai pas les moyens d'avoir une voiture mais tu as raison, beaucoup de gens sont endettés à cause de leurs voitures et de tous les frais que ça occasionne.



> Les gens affecter par cette nouvelles, c'est les militaires qui sont poster dans les grandes villes et centre urbain our le marche civille pur le stationement existe. Ils ont beaucoup d'options pour pas avoir a payer......



Alors... est-ce que tu es entrain de dire que c'est une mesure normale et que c'est juste (fair) pour tous les citoyens (militaires, gouvernementaux et civils)?

Alea


"Modifié pour arranger les quotes"


----------



## TruckerJeff (12 May 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Cheap........ton PLD c'a sert a ca !!



NENON!!! 
Mon PLD sers a payer mon hypothèque sur une maison 20% plus chère qu'a Fredericton, mon épicerie 10-15% plus chère a toute les semaines, mon gas toujours 3-5 cennes plus chere qu'au NB, la garderie 10$ de plus par jours x 2 enfants....faut tu que je continue?.
On est pas plus riche parce qu'on a du PLD.....ça veux justge dire qu'on paye plus chère!!


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2010)

Themouse said:
			
		

> Mon PLD sers a payer mon hypothèque sur une maison 20% plus chère qu'a Fredericton,




 :crybaby:

Viens habiter an C-B .......pas de PLD ici so........


----------



## TruckerJeff (12 May 2010)

De toute façon le PLD sa sera pas la pour encore ben ben longtemps j'ai l'impression :-\


----------



## Nagual (13 May 2010)

Ah bon... entk a Valcartier on ne nous a rien dit a ce sujet.


----------



## 1R22eR (23 Aug 2010)

Le PLD diminue d'année en année jusqu'à son abolition complète. Par contre pour les métiers de combats nous avons maintenant la nouvelle prime qui compense.


----------

